# Check out my new double tail!



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

This is pearl harbor my new double tail 
His tank is going to get an upgrade very soon,dont worry 
Let me know what you think!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsVjYeMm7dM


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW he is gorgeous!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

nice find


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!! HE'S GORGEOUS!! Looks a bit like my Gustav.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

OH I saw a betta that looked EXACTLY like him about 4 weeks ago  He was such a pretty boy, but I was getting a snake then, so I couldn't get him ;-; I wish I had.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww he's adorable. There's a cute little turquoise DT at my local petco, and I'm toying with the idea of buying him. Seeing all these great little DT's on here sure doesn't help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!! I'd love to have a doubletail!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Elaina said:


> Aww he's adorable. There's a cute little turquoise DT at my local petco, and I'm toying with the idea of buying him. Seeing all these great little DT's on here sure doesn't help!


Get him now before he's gone


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I ran in to get a air pump for my cousin for his birthday and i saw him on the betta shelf and i was like "D'awwwww"
I have a typical blue one named gigabyte and i love how delicate and gentle pearl harbor is compared to gig
(gig is a flaring,snail poking,finger attacking,food tearing apart,bad mama jama)
Ok like right now gig is flaring for no reason and pearl harbor is just floating around his bowl gracefully
I love them both,haha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohmygosh!! :-D SO beautiful!! He looks almost JUST like my Smore when I got him, only Smore is a Delta xDD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He does look like Smore. lol


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is gigabyte my mass flaring snail poking betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks,I like him


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

pearl died right


----------

